# Today was not a good day



## DAMATS (Sep 10, 2014)

My pup will be 9 weeks on Friday and he's been pretty good. Especially, with potty training. No accidents in the crate and only a few puddles in the house in 2 weeks. But today he's peed several times in the house with no warning. No going to the door or ringing the bell. He pees every time I let him out which is every 30 minutes or so. He's probably peed 3 or 4 times in the last hour in the house! And I notice him squatting a few times when he's out. But oddly, last night he slept 7 hours before I had to let him out so I know he could hold it. Could he possibly have a bladder infection?? No way is this normal. He didn't drink that much water. :doh:


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Maybe bring a urine sample to the vet to rule out a UTI


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

It's totally normal for a 9 week old puppy. There will be good days and bad, but their bladders at 9 weeks aren't very developed. Also, at 9 weeks, they aren't going to get the bell ringing equals going outside to potty. It will come, just not this quickly.


----------



## DAMATS (Sep 10, 2014)

Well, no UTI. Got it checked at vet. So, the excessive urination continues. Could this possibly have anything to do with his food. He's at 70-30 mix with more being Blue Wilderness LBP & less raw. I did read something about too much vitamin D? Any thoughts?


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

DAMATS said:


> Well, no UTI. Got it checked at vet. So, the excessive urination continues. Could this possibly have anything to do with his food. He's at 70-30 mix with more being Blue Wilderness LBP & less raw. I did read something about too much vitamin D? Any thoughts?


I think at this age they are just "little pee pots." Do you have his water bowl out all day? If so, I wouldn't let him continually drink all day. I would limit his access to it.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Puppies have no real connection between their brains and their bladder / bowels yet. We are at 8 weeks and a day and I'm getting good at cleaning. I'm waiting for the magic connection to happen and plan on throwing a big party when we achieve housebreaking. Hang in there.


----------



## DAMATS (Sep 10, 2014)

kellyguy said:


> Puppies have no real connection between their brains and their bladder / bowels yet. We are at 8 weeks and a day and I'm getting good at cleaning. I'm waiting for the magic connection to happen and plan on throwing a big party when we achieve housebreaking. Hang in there.


Haha..well, this make me feel a little better I guess. I've had many puppies and don't remember this. No poop in the house at least! :uhoh::yuck:

Yes, I have his water out all day. I do put it away an hour before bed time. He's great in crate, no accidents and at night. I just have to let him out what seems like every 10 minutes during the day and good thing I have all hardwood floors!!


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

You may want to keep water bowel up and be the one that decides when he gets it. This way you can let him out right after he drinks. This will help while he is young and has no bladder control. For awhile I would take River out every 10 minutes.


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

More crate time!!!

During the day I recommend 2 hours in the crate, outside to potty, 30 minutes free time in a contained area like the kitchen with access to water, then back into the crate for 2 hours more. Repeat most of the day.

Puppies have to learn to hold it and going outside every 15 minutes will not train his bladder to hold it. Yes, he can hold it at night but there is no association with holding it when he is outside of his crate.

When the 30 minutes are clean and dry every time, you can increase it to 45 minutes and expand the gates to include more area. Accidents mean you need to decrease free time and/or space.

Eventually, the entire house becomes his "crate" and he will hold it just like at night.

Good Luck


----------



## DAMATS (Sep 10, 2014)

Leslie B said:


> More crate time!!!
> Yeah, makes sense. Guess I need to crate him more during the day. I only put him in when I leave which isn't that often. He's been so good at night I haven't felt the need to crate him. Guess I'm just spoiling him.
> 
> He was just out of control in maniac mode biting everyone & everything and would not listen at all so just put him in for a time out...he's been screaming bloody murder for a good half hour! doh:this is one stubborn puppy. Good lord.
> ...


Yeah, makes sense. Guess I need to crate him more during the day. I only put him in when I leave which isn't that often. He's been so good at night I haven't felt the need to crate him. Guess I'm just spoiling him. 

He was just out of control in maniac mode biting everyone & everything and would not listen at all so just put him in for a time out...he's been screaming bloody murder for a good half hour! doh:this is one stubborn puppy. Good lord.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Patience, grasshopper. Everything you describe is completely normal. This is the hardest age but they do grow up quickly


----------



## DAMATS (Sep 10, 2014)

Does anyone know where I could find the bitter apple spray or something else that may deter chewing? This pup decided to start gnawing on my kitchen island


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Any pet store will carry it...I see you are in CT, welcome!


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Sadly totally normal for 9 weeks old. You can take them out to pee and the come back in house and they will pee 10 minutes later. They do start to get it. The accidents become less, they go to the door or whine to be let out. I'm almost positive the last accident was around the 16-18 wk mark and weeks 12 onwards is more because they'd be at the door but I'd be in another room and not realize they are at the door.


----------



## DAMATS (Sep 10, 2014)

Things have gotten a lot better as far as potty training. He had that couple of days of going constantly, to being pretty normal now. He is great at night . No crate and only getting up once to go out. Thank god! He goes to the door & whines during day to let me know he's gotta go. 

I'm still working out the diarrhea, food issue. I've tried a couple high-end grain free kibbles with no luck, so now I have him on Wellness Large Breed Puppy. Not grain free but quality ingredients and reputable New England Co. I'm mixing in with rice and pumpkin and a tablespoon of plain greek yogurt & things are starting to look better! 

From day one he's been excellent on the leash. He sits on command and is not phased by his surroundings, noise etc. He gets a little preoccupied by moving leaves, scents etc. but will continue the walk without me forcing. In the yard, he's a terror. Mulch, plants, acorns are some of his favorites. And he's going to be a digger!! Uhg..:doh: He stays in the yard although I have to chase him sometimes because he doesn't want to come in. But at least in the middle of the night I no longer have to run around in my PJ's after him. He does his business and is right back to the door crying to come in. 

The one thing we are working on is the nipping, mouthiness. He's a stubborn boy. He tends to have witching hours 1st thing in the am and then before bed time. He turns into the spawn of satan. When he gets out of control, in the crate he goes with a blanket over it. Seems to quiet him down quickly. When he's quiet and settled, we let him back out. 

He's growing so fast, I can't believe it. Kinda sad, but I'll be happy when the puppy teeth are gone!


----------

